# How tall are you?



## LauraBee

We've had all the other comparison threads, might as well do height :thumbup: If you're not entirely sure, tick a few that you're definitely in the range of.

I was 5ft10 at my booking appointment last may, but people say I've gotten taller. I generally stick with "I'm five foot ten, maybe a little bit more" :smug:


----------



## vinteenage

Im somewhere between 5'6" and 5'7".


----------



## LauraBee

I've used the _"_ wrong, haven't I? :dohh: I usually avoid it and just put _ft_ in the middle, I've never managed to get it right because I always second guess myself :lol:


----------



## Leah_xx

Only 5 Foot here


----------



## stephx

5 " 8


----------



## Bexxx

5'10"


----------



## Harli

I am 5 " 3!


----------



## rainbows_x

5'4".


----------



## Rhio92

5'4"


----------



## Lanna

5'11


----------



## sarah0108

5''3(161cm) i like to think i have grown and im 5ft4 but im not :(


----------



## Melibu90

Im 5ft0 ( and a half :haha:) the half makes me feel better


----------



## holly2234

Im 5'8"


----------



## x__amour

5'3''


----------



## lauram_92

5 ft 4" I think.. :rofl:


----------



## JadeBaby75

5'11. I love being tall!


----------



## ONoez2010

Melibu90 said:


> Im 5ft0 ( and a half :haha:) the half makes me feel better

LOL same here 5' 1" AND a half :thumbup:


----------



## sarah0108

My mums like 5ft 10 and my brothers about 6ft2? Im jealous im actually the short arse of the family.


----------



## xgem27x

5"7


----------



## amygwen

I'm 5 foot exactly.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

amygwen said:


> I'm 5 foot exactly.




Leah_xx said:


> Only 5 Foot here




Melibu90 said:


> Im 5ft0 ( and a half :haha:) the half makes me feel better

yay me too :thumbup:


----------



## amygwen

QuintinsMommy said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> I'm 5 foot exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> Only 5 Foot hereClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melibu90 said:
> 
> 
> Im 5ft0 ( and a half :haha:) the half makes me feel betterClick to expand...
> 
> yay me too :thumbup:Click to expand...

REALLY?

omg. I would've never guessed you were that short too :D


----------



## Melibu90

amygwen said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> I'm 5 foot exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> Only 5 Foot hereClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melibu90 said:
> 
> 
> Im 5ft0 ( and a half :haha:) the half makes me feel betterClick to expand...
> 
> yay me too :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> REALLY?
> 
> omg. I would've never guessed you were that short too :DClick to expand...

Yeayyy for us smallies :happydance: i though it would just be me :haha:


----------



## FayDanielle

5ft8.5"


----------



## Leah_xx

Yay :happydance:
Not the only short one lol


----------



## xgem27x

Melibu90 said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> I'm 5 foot exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> Only 5 Foot hereClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melibu90 said:
> 
> 
> Im 5ft0 ( and a half :haha:) the half makes me feel betterClick to expand...
> 
> yay me too :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> REALLY?
> 
> omg. I would've never guessed you were that short too :DClick to expand...
> 
> Yeayyy for us smallies :happydance: i though it would just be me :haha:Click to expand...

Ooooh lots of arm rests to choose from!! :lol:


Jokesss :haha:


----------



## Leah_xx

^ Hahah tell me about it! :haha:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I'm just 5'1". I grew a little during pregnancy :thumbup:


----------



## Melibu90

What makes it worse is my OH is 6'1" :haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

Melibu90 said:


> What makes it worse is my OH is 6'1" :haha:

5'0.5":thumbup:
OH is 6'0":dohh:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

My OH is little lol well'ish. He's 5'9/10"


----------



## newmommy23

I'm 5'1


----------



## AriannasMama

5'4 :)


----------



## Mii

Im 5'9 :haha:

I love being tall-ish


----------



## Marzipan_girl

I'm 5'7! So i'm pretty tall, but people guess even taller usually cos i'm scrawny (lanky effect ha) and always wear heels. I have a thing for wedges, love them.


----------



## Hotbump

QuintinsMommy said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> I'm 5 foot exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> Only 5 Foot hereClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melibu90 said:
> 
> 
> Im 5ft0 ( and a half :haha:) the half makes me feel betterClick to expand...
> 
> yay me too :thumbup:Click to expand...

Me five! :dance:


----------



## Jemma0717

5'1

OH is 6'3


----------



## annawrigley

I'm 5'2.5''
...Not 5 inches :haha: 
' is feet and '' is inches


----------



## AirForceWife7

I'm 5'9''

Jon is 6'3''

:flower:


----------



## rileybaby

Im 5ft :thumbup: and have been for years :haha:


----------



## 112110

5'7"


----------



## LauraBee

You short arses are winning  I have a friend who is 4'11". My best friend is 5'0". (Baby daddy was shorter than me by an inch or two at like 5'8.5" :haha: )



annawrigley said:


> I'm 5'2.5''
> ...Not 5 inches :haha:
> ' is feet and '' is inches

*COUGH*



LauraBee said:


> I've used the _"_ wrong, haven't I? :dohh: I usually avoid it and just put _ft_ in the middle, I've never managed to get it right because I always second guess myself :lol:

I tried to change the poll straight away. At least I gave a decent range of options (when you read them as intended) :thumbup:


----------



## leoniebabey

im 5ft 5


----------



## Desi's_lost

5'


----------



## hot tea

5'0. OH is over six feet.


----------



## _laura

5ft 9 :thumbup:


----------



## vaniilla

around 5'2, dh is 6'5 and it looks like lo will be tall as well


----------



## wishuwerehere

5'9. My OH is shorter than me :haha:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Short arse here at around 5ft1 :haha:


----------



## Melibu90

Woo go short arses haha :haha:


----------



## Desi's_lost

hot tea said:


> 5'0. OH is over six feet.

really?! i always thought you were taller for some reason. :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

Jealous of the tall ladies. I dont mind being shortish but i wanna feel what its like to be tall without heels lol


----------



## x__amour

sarah0108 said:


> Jealous of the tall ladies. I dont mind being shortish but i wanna feel what its like to be tall without heels lol

I'm actually the opposite! Freaks me out being tall w/ heels! I'm 5'3", which is "average" and I like it! Would like to be 5'4" before I die. Don't think it's going to happen. :haha:


----------



## Melibu90

sarah0108 said:


> Jealous of the tall ladies. I dont mind being shortish but i wanna feel what its like to be tall without heels lol

:thumbup: im the same i would love to go out in smallish heels and look fine without having huge heels on and sore feet!


----------



## Bexxx

I'd love to wear high heels but I look stupid towering over everyone :(


----------



## vhal_x

5'0" xx


----------



## sarah0108

Shannon im 5'3 too haha. I adore massively high heels. In fact, the ones im wearing tomorrow are 7 inches lol 

I like to think im 5'4 but im 161 cm which is apparently still 5'3 haha


----------



## Jellyt

I'm 5ft 1 and a half :)


----------



## LauraBee

I have two friends who are actually giants, one's 6'7 and the other was 6'8 when I last saw him, but he's still growing o.0 When I'm with them I'm like "so this is what it's like to be short, huh?" I don't like 'cos it's unfamiliar. I used to love wearing heels because, for some insane reason, I felt short and I loved what they did for figure. But ICBA with them any more, haven't worn them since before I was pregnant.


----------



## youngmummy94

5'2"


----------



## hot tea

Desi's_lost said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 5'0. OH is over six feet.
> 
> really?! i always thought you were taller for some reason. :haha:Click to expand...

Alot of people say that! Honestly I even forget how short I am. I FEEL tall. OH calls me pocket size.


----------



## missZOEEx

I don't actually know how tall I am! 
but not very. Maybe 5"0 if I'm lucky... :haha:


----------



## rjb

i'm 5'6, would like to be 5'8


----------



## Serenity Now

I'm 5'5'' but I look 5'3'' or 5'4''.


----------



## LauraBee

Just looked at the poll. Is someone genuinely over six foot, or are you just mocking my error?


----------



## Lauraxamy

5'4!


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Gosh you're all so short! :haha::haha: Around here i'm tall at 5'7, but not unusually so and there are lots others taller than me. If I were hanging out with you lot of 5'1ers i'd be a giant!


----------



## we can't wait

I'm 5'6".

Haha, I'm with Marzipan_girl! Where I am, I am an average height.


----------



## alexis_

5'7 :d


----------



## emmylou92

Everyone is so tall I'm 5ft 3ins, apparently 5ft 2 is the average for a uk woman :)


----------



## MrsEngland

I'm like 5'6 i think


----------



## annawrigley

I'd find it so weird being tall! On the rare occasion that someone is shorter than me, I find it soo strange having to look down at them!


----------



## annawrigley

annawrigley said:


> I'd find it so weird being tall! On the rare occasion that someone is shorter than me, I find it soo strange having to look down at them!

E.g. Lorna ;)


----------



## LauraBee

emmylou92 said:


> Everyone is so tall I'm 5ft 3ins, apparently 5ft 2 is the average for a uk woman :)

Yep, and the average UK man is 5'9. I'm an inch taller than the average man!


----------



## mayb_baby

annawrigley said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> I'd find it so weird being tall! On the rare occasion that someone is shorter than me, I find it soo strange having to look down at them!
> 
> E.g. Lorna ;)Click to expand...

:shrug:
You look down on me I never EVER have to do that to anyone but Michael :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: aww but you so cute lorny :p hah anna i looked down on you


----------



## annawrigley

:sulk:


----------



## mayb_baby

Damn being 5'


----------



## sarah0108

Me just feeling like a giant at 5'3


----------



## mayb_baby

If you give me 1.5" we can be even :flower:


----------



## sarah0108

Id do it if i lost 2 stone in the process haha x


----------



## mayb_baby

I would love to shift a stone :cry:


----------



## beccah11

5'1.5" and yes that half does matter! :haha:


----------



## hot tea

mayb_baby said:


> Damn being 5'

Whatev, being this short is cute. I like it. ;)


----------



## AirForceWife7

I couldn't imagine how differently proportioned I would be if I was 5' tall ... right now I'm built like a ten year old boy!

A really tall ten year old boy :haha:


----------



## LauraBee

hot tea said:


> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> Damn being 5'
> 
> Whatev, being this short is cute. I like it. ;)Click to expand...

Aye, all of the girls I've fallen for are shorter than me (not that it's hard) and I would like any future men I get with to be taller, but that's probably not gonna happen - I used to slouch for FOB to make him feel better about his height :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

I need to lose 2 stone. I really do, i am so dumpy its gross


----------



## mayb_baby

sarah0108 said:


> I need to lose 2 stone. I really do, i am so dumpy its gross

I need a stone off Damn Christmas


----------



## sarah0108

I will do it this new year!


----------



## emmylou92

sarah0108 said:


> I will do it this new year!

I said that last year hehe!


----------



## sarah0108

See i was about 20lb lighter this time last year, i was just stupid enough to gain it again


----------



## bbyno1

Im 5ft 8:)


----------

